# search continues for missing father-son hikers from St. Louis Park



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]Of course we hate to speculate (but that’s what we do).. Why on earth do people try this this time of year? Hell some of the 14’ers will kill you in the summer time, let alone when there isn’t 5’ of snow on the mountain….I don’t think they will find them till the snow melts, very sad..[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]On the news last night they showed where they parked their car and headed out, it was completely covered in snow, Maybe they had snow shoes? But even then, I can’t imagine some folks rolling into town to try this without the right equipment / training this time of year?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I totally one day want to do a winter summit (after several years here and some experience) but It saddens me deeply when I see stuff like this.. [/SIZE]

http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_25516760/colorado-search-continues-missing-father-son-hikers-from

A search for a St. Louis Park father and son, presumed missing in the Colorado high country, ran into harsh winter weather and no trace of the pair Monday.

Damian McManus, 51, and his 18-year-old son, Evan McManus, were last heard from Wednesday, but Colorado authorities were not notified they were missing until Sunday, said Bill Barwick, spokesman with the Alpine Rescue Team in Clear Creek County, two hours west of Denver.

Twenty volunteers with the rescue team and others were looking for the pair Monday in the mountains above Echo Lake in the Arapaho National Forest.

It was snowing on and off in the search areas, Barwick said, and wind was blowing snow and making the 20-degree temperature feel more like zero.

Damian McManus' vehicle was found Sunday in a parking lot at the Echo Lake Lodge, but there was no trace of which direction the father and son may have headed.

"They were hiking and were going to 'scale a peak,' " Barwick said.

"We have no idea of their direction of travel, or what route they might have taken," he said.

Searchers did not know what type of clothing and equipment the father and son had.

A National Guard helicopter also was taking part in the search, which includes backcountry experts on skis and snowshoes. Dogs were not being used because of the winds, blowing snow and wintry conditions, Barwick said.

A family spokeswoman said the McManuses were on a spring break trip and were to return to the Twin Cities during the weekend.

They were discovered missing when Damian McManus' wife, Katherine, returned to the Twin Cities from a separate spring break trip to Mexico with her daughter, Lauren, who is Evan McManus' twin sister.

The mother and daughter hadn't heard from the father and son but thought it was because they were in the rugged Rocky Mountains and had no cellphone service, according to spokeswoman Andrea Bouzrara.

The family last made contact with each other on Wednesday.

Bouzrara said the family was monitoring the search efforts and asking for the public's prayers for Damian and Evan McManus' safety.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 9, 2014)

This is a nightly part of the news here in the Twin Cities.

Word is that the Dad was a "always have a backup plan" type of guy.

I hope that they find them ok, but it is doubtful now and pretty sad.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2014)

We did a snow shoe trip with our scout troop here. While it was fun, I left the trail to take a leak and it started snowing like mad and for a second I wondered if I would ever find the group again. Luckily it wa a bunch of noisy kids so it wasnt too hard but when it is reAlly coming down (snow and wind) it's super easy to get disoriented. And we were in a relatively tame part of the Rockies with a lot of public access.. I am pretty sure where they were they were the only people there..

I hope they somehow get found alive in a snow cave, but after a week I jut can't see it.. Really stupid thing for the father to do in my opinion...there are lots of places you can go for a snow walk that are a lot safer and you won't be the only one there...


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 9, 2014)

^^ Yeah, that would most likely the best case scenario but I can't see it either.

Another thing, why bring a cell phone when you go on one of these things? Wouldn't you want something like a ham radio?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 9, 2014)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ Yeah, that would most likely the best case scenario but I can't see it either.
> 
> Another thing, why bring a cell phone when you go on one of these things? Wouldn't you want something like a ham radio?


Take both.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2014)

I think only thing that would work would be a satellite phone...

the ski resorts have great cell coverage but once you get off the paved road its pretty much non existent

Im reading a book on climbing the 14'ers (the mountains in Colorado whose summitt is above 14,000 feet) and they pretty much recommend (for some of the routes) bringing enough stuff in case you have to spend the night, frequent thunder storms come out of nowhere, summer snow, etc all can make for a long day... we will start with the easier ones of course...


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 9, 2014)

If there are any ham radio repeaters up there, a 5W handheld vhf radio will get you in contact with someone. Otherwise a small ssb radio might work too. But you need to be licensed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 9, 2014)

Mrs Dex wants to start taking the family on mountain hikes this summer. I don't think we'll really get into any 14ers since my youngest is still only 7, but we may attempt one of the really easy ones by the end of the summer.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 9, 2014)

Avalanche beacons work.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a EPIRB on my boat. It works anywhere

In the world. It sends distress signal through satellites.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 10, 2014)

Well it appears that the search is now called off.

I feel bad for the family, but you really are at the mercy of mother nature in the mountains.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 10, 2014)

Feel bad for them also....

They have not discussed this on the news but when you come here for vacation and try and walk uphill you feel it, at 12,000+ feet you really feel it... It took me a month being here before I could even run on flat land...

I was gonna get a cb installed in the Tahoe for backup communications but I wonder if getting a ham radio would be better?

Once you get off the interstate cell reception doesn't exist..we're newbies but we keep blankets and stuff in the car when we go to the mtns...


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Feel bad for them also....
> 
> They have not discussed this on the news but when you come here for vacation and try and walk uphill you feel it, at 12,000+ feet you really feel it... It took me a month being here before I could even run on flat land...
> 
> ...


blankets and your watch and you should be good to go for a while...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 10, 2014)

Just follow your GPS's directions. They are never wrong. /sarcasm


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I was gonna get a cb installed in the Tahoe for backup communications but I wonder if getting a ham radio would be better?


CB's have limitations, the year before I got my ham license, I was using a handheld CB on the shores of Lake Superior as part of an orientation class. Couldn't talk with the other groups less than a mile away, but chatted with a fellow in Florida for about 10 minutes.

The next year, we used 5w handheld ham radios. Not only were we able to stay in constant contact, we called the bus to our location 3 hours early (driver was also a ham) due to an injury that couldn't have been reported otherwise.

Now, I'll openly admit that Ham rigs can have issues too in rough terrain, but you're more likely to get heard by someone these days than with a CB.

Licenses are good for 10 years. Never take the test again once you pass providing you renew on time. No code is required to get any license level. You can even get a small 5w dual band HT on Amazon for under 80.

As a side note, unlicensed operation is only permitted in life or death situations, otherwise one can get the full wrath of the feebs.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 10, 2014)

I hate to admit this but I have a ham radio license. (Just a technition class.)

I have a pretty nice 5 watt handheld that can do pretty much everything. It also has a GPS receiver built in. I believe that you can even send your GPS info to other operators.

These VHF/UHF handhelds are pretty much a line of site type of communication. If you are on a mountain, you most likely won't need a repeater to get help.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 10, 2014)

Is there a big hassle to get a license? Or is it just an online class/fee?

I'm gonna look into it. We plan to make good use of our time in colorado and I want to go places off the beaten path so any backup plan to be able to communicate will hello.. Were also fans of topographic maps/ compass + gps...

Back in Georgia on scout trips we went places where cell phones didn't work but the adults that usually went we bought cheap handheld cb radios that were good for a Few miles with a whip antenna on the car even in the Appalachians .. We mainly did it for fun but it was nice to be able to communicate.. And actually being a redneck when I was in high school we all had them so we could communicate out cruising Friday nights...


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 10, 2014)

Not a hassle at all to get licensed. Most radio clubs offer test sessions at least once a month in their area. It's a self study course (some groups offer online / in person classes, but I've yet to find a really good one). Best study books in no particular order are the W5YI Technician Class Manual (Gordon West) and the ARRL Technician Class Manual (used to be called "Now You're Talking"). I've found both in the library, but most often they are the older version. They are still sufficient to pass, but you'll likely miss some of the regulation questions.

I did a quick search for Boulder and they are affiliated with the ARRL for testing, so once you take the test, it'll take about 2 weeks to get your license; even though you will know if you passed or not before leaving the room. The ARRL VE team has to send the session results back to CT for review before they get filed with the FCC. FCC turnaround is usually under 2 days once filed. Once your callsign is active in the FCC database, you can get on the air (even if you don't have the paper in your hand). The current test fee is $15 plus study materials which can likely be borrowed from the library or the local club.

http://www.qsl.net/w0dk/ is the Boulder Group's website. You also have the Rocky Mountain Amateur Radio Club along with other groups in CO.

And I used to have a CB in the truck in highschool. When I started college, I took it out and have yet to reinstall it in any vehicle. It sits on a shelf in the conex and I took the 1/4 wave whip from rat shack and cut it down for 10m use.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool thanks!

Sucks you have to go in person but I guess they want to test you! I looked online an this looks like a simpler version of the military SINCGARS radio.. They should give us military guys a free pass!


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 10, 2014)

It takes three proctors (VE's) to grade the exam, easier done in person. The local VEC is working on a remote testing system, but as the test is closed book; its hard to implement.

I have had military folks come into test sessions without studying the amateur regs and walk out happy. Some even left with their extra class licenses.


----------



## cement (Apr 10, 2014)

How much do the handhelds cost? Seems like a good precaution especially if you are going off the well marked trails.

Speaking of 14ers, I've seen people get peak fever, they keep pushing on despite bad conditions because they have to get the top. We have been running down to get to treeline in hail and lightening and folks are still marching up the hill.

It's smart to carry extra clothes because When you are climbing up one side of the mountain, you can't see the weather coming on the other side.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 10, 2014)

Cement, and anyone else interested:

Check out the BaoFeng UV-5RE Plus(UV-5R+) Dual-Band 136-174/400-480 MHz FM Ham Two-way Radio on Amazon.

Currently less than $40. Great handheld, highly recommend getting a programming cable with it, they are a bear to field program.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 11, 2014)

Cement-that's why you need my nerdy watch that tells you when the barometric pressure is dropping fast!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2014)

they found these guys a few weeks ago. Ive been trying to see exactly where they were found but it looks like the walked up the road about a mile and tried to turn back (while it was snowing) and veered off the road, best estimate I can get anyone to tell is they were found about 2 miles from their car..

very sad..still dont know what would make someone think that was a safe activity to do without the right gear...

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/07/18/bodies-found-on-colorado-mount-evans-identified-as-minnesota-father-son-missing/


----------



## csb (Aug 6, 2014)

Yuck.

We have a SPOT tracker we've used for years. It lets me know where my husband is in the woods and it has a 911 button.

http://www.findmespot.com/en/


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 6, 2014)

That's a pretty cool gadget csb.

This whole thing is pretty sad. Obviously, the whole situation was not what they were prepared for.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2014)

CSB - do you have to pay a monthly service for that or is it a one time fee?

my kids scout troop made snow caves and slept in them in February up in the mountains, it was pretty amazing how warm those things get with some people inside. of course you need to have a shovel with you to make one..( I slept in the cabin with the fireplace)

I wouldnt have thought to carry one either had I come out here before living out here though.. but now we know...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2014)

kevo_55 said:


> That's a pretty cool gadget csb.


lusone:


----------



## csb (Aug 6, 2014)

It's an annual fee, including an insurance rider that will pay for him to be airlifted out. It's $175 for the year, which is worth it for me. It also includes a tracking feature, which is super cool to see where he's been and it also helps me gauge when I should start to worry. Additionally, it allows him to send out "I'm okay" messages. Although, it doesn't say I'm okay, because I changed the message to say, "Mr. csb is a woodland stud."


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2014)

Can it send messages to anyone? I think wife would like to have something in car in case we drive off the side of Loveland pass one day?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2014)

csb said:


> It also includes a tracking feature, which is super cool to see where he's been


"Ya I'm totally on my way home." Umm...no you're at the bar! I can see it! LOL



Road Guy said:


> I think wife would like to have something in car in case we drive off the side of Loveland pass one day?


Having been on Loveland Pass, this would really suck.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 6, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Can it send messages to anyone? I think wife would like to have something in car in case we drive off the side of Loveland pass one day?


I believe some of the higher end models can; IIRC from the manufacturer presentation at a search &amp; rescue meeting. They are uber expensive though to have the added features. You're better off with a satellite phone.

The base model that CSB is talking about can only be pre-programmed by computer or online to whom it will send messages too. There's a limit to that number as well (IIRC up to 10 addresses). The message gets sent to everyone at the same time to boot.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2014)

Ill just have to program it to text Dex, Cement and CSB.... maybe I can have it programmed to post here?


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 6, 2014)

^ I'm sure they'll love that. But hey, they live close enuf to get a search party started...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 6, 2014)

Just know that if you get lost somewhere, it is most likely in a place I cannot drive to...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2014)

just need someone to call 911


----------



## csb (Aug 7, 2014)

We've got a lifted truck with a winch. We'll come get you.

The 911/ oh shit message for ours goes to 911, me and my parents, with multiple contacts for each of us (email, text, home phone). The email sends out the last location.


----------

